

Google Voice will Integrate with Hangouts - coreymgilmore
http://mashable.com/2014/03/18/google-voice-to-hangouts/

======
coreymgilmore
G+ is taking over every service. Hopefully this time it doesn't make it suck
(my favorite examples: Latitude & YouTube).

